
Ask HN: Investment tips for EU residents - throwmeawaynow1
A lot of investment advice I see points to the US firm Vanguard. Is there an equivalent for those of us living in the EU? I&#x27;m in Germany if that makes any difference.
======
mtmail
I follow the German blog [https://www.finanzwesir.com/blog/etf-laufende-
kosten](https://www.finanzwesir.com/blog/etf-laufende-kosten) for such topics,
he has a podcast, too.

